# What exercise/fitness stuff can I do?



## CeriB

Hi ladies :flower:

LO is 3weeks old and my gym membership starts up again next month after being on hold. I've been googling what I can do but not getting much info. It's all a bit faffy! Pre-pregnancy, I ran a lot (did a marathon 3months before i fell pg) and did weights, resistance training and cardio at the gym. I'm not really a keen swimmer and that's all google wants me to do!

I'm not going to go crazy and plan to chat to my doctor at my 6 week check, but after some ideas if anyone has any?

Thanks :flower:


----------

